# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Xamarin Forum

## brad jones

Based on popular demand - and because it simply makes sense - we have finally added a Xamarin forum! This forum is a prime spot for all of your Xamarin questions (whether VB related or not)!  

Go Crazy - by only around the topic of Xamarin!

Brad!

----------

